

Erlang port protocol for Python - serialx
http://erlport.org/

======
icheishvili
I should point out Hurricane (<http://gethurricane.org>)

PHP: <https://github.com/hurricane/driver-php>

Python: <https://github.com/hurricane/driver-python>

Ruby: <https://github.com/hurricane/driver-ruby>

Java: <https://github.com/hurricane/driver-java>

All of the drivers fully re-implement the Erlang format, even the arcane parts
(you can send Erlang closures around, for example).

------
fertel
Also -

C/C++: <http://erlang.org/doc/man/ei.html>

Ruby: <https://github.com/mojombo/erlectricity>

Java: <https://github.com/fredlund/JavaErlang/>

------
simonpantzare
Seems nice. Last commit was almost a year ago though.

~~~
jerf
This is the sort of library that, once done, shouldn't need touching again. If
it's already Python 3 compatible it may not need touching again for many
years. (Assuming it's done. I have no direct experience.)

------
nicolast
For Twisted: <https://launchpad.net/twotp/>

~~~
Scramblejams
Twotp worked well for me after applying the fix in this bug report:

<https://bugs.launchpad.net/twotp/+bug/767842>

